# I will finally break it to you guys.



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

My secret cube that contains 4 different cubes.
This cube has multiple good qualities:
-It doesn't pop.
-It cuts corners from a 45 degree angle.
-It has a soft feeling
-All of the above are from the tightest tension.

Things you will need:
=Black Type D
=White Type D
=Type A Cube
=Type A 3rd Model


First, take the black type D and put the yellow core from the type A inside of it(the D spring structure, with the A core).

Now Take the white type D center caps, and put them on the Black type D spring structure with the type A core.

Then, Take the corners from the 3rd Type A model and place them in the Black type D spring structure with the type A core.

Finally, Take the edges from the regular Type A cube and place them in the Black type D spring structure with the type A core with 3rd Model type A corners.

Enjoy


----------



## Crossed (Jul 13, 2008)

You've got a picture of this? Because I've got all these cubes, and wondering how it looks.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

Crossed said:


> You've got a picture of this? Because I've got all these cubes, and wondering how it looks.



Sure lemme upload it.

EDIT: look at first post.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this even better than your amazing cube at DC open?!?!??


----------



## Crossed (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, I've tryed this now and the cube is very good. The sound is a little strange, but it turns perfect and never pops.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

> Is this even better than your amazing cube at DC open?!?!??


Yes, that was the Type D with A core xD
But back then I hadn't told anyone about it 



> Ok, I've tryed this now and the cube is very good. The sound is a little strange, but it turns perfect and never pops.


This maybe just me but..doesn't it feel soft? BTW this is amazing for corner cutting.


----------



## nutsbuttkicker (Jul 13, 2008)

does the color matter? because C4U currently is out of the black type D's

and i was thinking i could make a rainbow cube XD like pink and yellow lol


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

nutsbuttkicker said:


> does the color matter? because C4U currently is out of the black type D's
> 
> and i was thinking i could make a rainbow cube XD like pink and yellow lol



Recog with that cube would suck though.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> nutsbuttkicker said:
> 
> 
> > does the color matter? because C4U currently is out of the black type D's
> ...


how did you create this hybrid sloths?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

llamapuzzle said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > nutsbuttkicker said:
> ...



How did I create the Type D/Type A core combo?
How do I create anything?
I experiment.
And this is why I need some rubiks.com DIYs >.>


----------



## ductape98 (Jul 13, 2008)

what does the color do


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 13, 2008)

ductape98 said:


> what does the color do


The color changes the color of the cube. That's all. You probably have a Rubik's cube that has black plastic. Some cubes have white, pink, yellow, orange, green, blue, and many other colors of plastic.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 13, 2008)

So it was around 35$ + shipping?


----------



## Crossed (Jul 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> > Is this even better than your amazing cube at DC open?!?!??
> 
> 
> Yes, that was the Type D with A core xD
> ...



Yes, its very soft. And its really fast. Gotta' love it!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

Crossed said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > > Is this even better than your amazing cube at DC open?!?!??
> ...



Yea, after a week or so of hard use you might wanna clean it out, because the black core plastic rubs on the white soft plastic and makes it dirty.
It really doesn't affect it, but every month or so I wash it out.


----------



## nutsbuttkicker (Jul 13, 2008)

so it's kewl if i just get all white cubes?


----------



## ductape98 (Jul 13, 2008)

but people have said wite is somtimes better for what ever reason


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 14, 2008)

Argh, I don't have the 3rd type A (not many people do, I think). I'd love to give this a try and see how it compares to the Diansheng. It sounds like it beats the Diansheng in corner cutting.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

Guoguodi said:


> Argh, I don't have the 3rd type A (not many people do, I think). I'd love to give this a try and see how it compares to the Diansheng. It sounds like it beats the Diansheng in corner cutting.



The Demon Cube cuts corners than type E. If you don't have type A 3rd model corners, the type D corners or type E corners will work. Store cubeys for corners work OK too. I have tried all of them, best results lie with the type A 3rd model though.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 14, 2008)

Im pretty sure that you didn't 'create' the type a core/type d combo Daniel. And this cube isn't that great Its really loose and unstable.


----------



## 36duong (Jul 14, 2008)

Will the second model new type work as well??


----------



## Henxu (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes , I've seen them just today the A II, it's very strange... Well i will try your combination because today i will make an order from c4y... I will buy a A II too to try


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Im pretty sure that you didn't 'create' the type a core/type d combo Daniel. And this cube isn't that great Its really loose and unstable.



Ahh good point, I experiment, thats a better word.
Try tightening it all the way then lubing.



36duong said:


> Will the second model new type work as well??





Henxu said:


> Yes , I've seen them just today the A II, it's very strange... Well i will try your combination because today i will make an order from c4y... I will buy a A II too to try


As long as it has those weird corners, yes.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 14, 2008)

So it's definitely worth 35 bucks plus shipping?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

llamapuzzle said:


> So it's definitely worth 35 bucks plus shipping?


Yep.
But I already had the cubes I needed xD


----------



## samsung4123 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> llamapuzzle said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...


amazing combo
have you tried the pieces from this cube? people say its like a rubiks.com diy.. 
http://cube4you.com/424_New-White-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 9, 2008)

samsung4123 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > llamapuzzle said:
> ...



Who says that? It was just released today.


----------



## TomZ (Nov 9, 2008)

'It cuts corners from a 45 degree angle.'

How exactly does it know which way to go?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2008)

TomZ said:


> 'It cuts corners from a 45 degree angle.'
> 
> How exactly does it know which way to go?



it only ever goes one way, the way of less resistance. this may help you understand:

turn the U face 45 degrees clockwise. try to do an R move, with a decent amount of pressure. Gradually turn the U face counterclockwise, and see how easily it slides into place. Now try the exact same thing but with turning the U face clockwise, and see how much wierder it is.

its 4 am, I hope what I just said makes sense to someone.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 12, 2009)

did you make other cubes with the remaining parts, and how did they go?


----------



## riffz (Sep 12, 2009)

Is this the right type A third model?

http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24563


Why bother with 2 different colored type Ds? Does it make a difference?

And I'm assuming this is just using the new type D parts, not Yuga?


----------



## riffz (Sep 12, 2009)

bump please?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 12, 2009)

It is.


----------



## rookie (Sep 13, 2009)

i just tried it. it doesn't cut corners very well,,, but its really fast! i don't really like it tho. it would be much better to put thrid model parts on edison frame


----------



## Jason08Leafs (Dec 18, 2009)

Doesn't work. Tried it with all the cubes and pieces you described.

Cuts corners okay but the corner pieces from my Type A III are very jiggly and loose they don't seem to fit right. It's very distracting and I just can't focus on the cube when it's that jiggly. Also it's very loose and gets caught very often.

Please help as I really want a good cube.

Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 19, 2009)

Jason08Leafs said:


> Doesn't work. Tried it with all the cubes and pieces you described.
> 
> Cuts corners okay but the corner pieces from my Type A III are very jiggly and loose they don't seem to fit right. It's very distracting and I just can't focus on the cube when it's that jiggly. Also it's very loose and gets caught very often.
> 
> ...



Then get a c4y, type a, type d, or type c... you really don't need to hybrid imo. And if you have a decent cube that doesn't lock up too much, cuts corners decently, and has alright-good speed, getting a better cube than that really won't lower your times much. Getting a type a didn't give tons of changes to my old storebought that was broken in. It just changed the feel for more comfortability.

Also, people should really stop pursuing the flawless cube imo. It doesn't exist and it never will. It's great to search for improvements to fit your needs, but looking for a cube that never locks up, cuts at almost 45 degrees, and turns smooth beyond measure is not very realistic.

And the results may be different because the cubes that you have may have not been exactly the same as the ones lotsofsloth had. Sort of like a type a can be good while another different type a is really bad for some reason.


----------



## drstroyermod (Sep 15, 2011)

*Two questions*

First, does it matter if I use just all white cubes, or will that affect something? And second, do you rcommend any brands for the cubes and if so, where can I buy them? Thanks!!


----------



## emolover (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, and you should use an unmodded rubik's brand.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 15, 2011)

Nowadays whenever people encounter a problem, they just simply buy a DaYan.


----------



## drstroyermod (Sep 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> Yes, and you should use an unmodded rubik's brand.


 
Ok thanks where can I buy those?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2011)

drstroyermod said:


> Ok thanks where can I buy those?



walmart for $10


----------



## drstroyermod (Sep 19, 2011)

I am really new to all of this and I have certainly never modfied a cube before so I think it would be really cool if somebody could post a video on how to do this because I would really like a good cube.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Sep 19, 2011)

drstroyermod said:


> I am really new to all of this and I have certainly never modfied a cube before so I think it would be really cool if somebody could post a video on how to do this because I would really like a good cube.


 
Whoa talk about a bump. If you have a easy question like how to do something like this take it over to IRC chat. I'm sure someone over there will help you out if you ask clearly and provide a link to whatever you may be referring to. Otherwise, try not to post in really old threads. Happy Cubing!


----------



## Godmil (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, just to be clear about this, this thread is 3 years old. In the last 3 years there has been a LOT of development in cube mechanics. You can save yourself a lot of hastle, by just buying a Dayan cube (like the GuHong or ZhanChi).


----------



## drstroyermod (Sep 19, 2011)

alright thanks guys


----------

